# What's a smile worth?



## stabmysanity11 (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know about you, but everyday, I try and smile as much as I can. To myself, to other people, to friends, to enemies, to strangers, to bus drivers, passersby on the street, family, my dog, people living near me, shop owners, chasiers, waiters and waitresses, basically, anyone I come across. 

Why is it important to smile?

Have you ever had a really bad day? Car broke down in the middle of nowhere, no cell connection, pouring rain and the top of your convertible won't go up, not to mention you just broke up with your boy/girlfriend/lover/got in a fight with your best friend and your pet died a terrible death? Well, suppose that's ever happened to you, and then some idiot comes walking down the street, smiling his head off. You'd want to deck him for being so happy, wouldn't you? You would. 

Instead of decking him, you should be grateful for every living soul that can still smile despite all of the horrible thigns in this world. There's war, povertymalnutrition, death, and a lot of other horrible things too gruesome to mention. But for every bad thing, there has to be something good, right? If there wasn't karma would be useless. For the war, there are people fighting to prevent it (fighting with words, mind, not weapons), poverty has people donating money, canned goods, blankets, clothes, shoes, books, and other essential things one needs to live, for every death, there is a life. So instead of dwelling on all of the bad things in your life, start thinking of how to make them better.

Your car broke down and you have no cell phone/reception? Take a long walk down that winding road and find some reception or maybe a gas station. Cell phones like being evil and not working when you need them most. Act relaxed and the cell phone will let up. 

It's pouring rain and the convertible top won't go up? Think of every the rain is going to bring when it's over. So the interior of your car is ruined, but millions of crops across the world have been fed by that rain, which means that the animals will have things to eat and the vegtables will grow, which gives us more to eat. 

You broke up with your partner? Well, chances are s/he wasn't worth your time anyway and they desrved to get out of your lfie to make room for the new guy/girl who moved in down the street a while ago. 

Well, wouldn't that thought make you smile? Who knows, maybe the idiot smiling isn't so idiotic after you think of that, is he? Sure, he could be a lunatic escaped from the nearest isane asylum, but how many times have you run into that in your lifetime?

if you take the smile he gives you and pass it on, you'll make someone else happy. They'll start to smile and so on and so forth. 

Think of it this way: You live in a small town (even if you don't, bare with me) and you're feling really low. Your...pet just died, ok? You're walking down the street all solemn and sad, staring at the pavement. Susy Smiley (stop right there!) walks past you and you look up briefly, catching a glimpse of her brilliant smile. 

First, you're mad. How can someone be so happy when your pet just died?! How dare she?! Darn that Susy Smiley! But then you think, '_What's she got to be so happy about?_' And suddenly, you realize that, even though you're miserable, not everyone has to be. The thought of your pe not being there at home, waiting for you with love in it's eyes is sad, true, but you know that they're in a better place now. They have all the fire hydrants and fish they ever wanted. That thought starts to make you smile and soon enough, you've caught Susy's smile. 

Now, you turn and go into the local diner, let's call it 'Amy's Place', and see everyone in there. You're still smiling, and you sit down in a booth by the window. The waitress comes up to you and she's been being hassled by some punk high schoolers who think they're all that. She see's you smiling and gives you an annoyed huff, saying, "Are you ready to order yet?" You simply smile and said, "I'll have the ---, please." She jots it down and a while later brings you your food. You eat, pay and leave her a nice tip, once again smiling on your way out. Next thing you know, she smiles at the people in the restaurant and they smile at each other and pretty soon, thewhile town is smiling. 

Now isn't that a nice feeling? So go on, think of good things and get that smile out on your face. It'll be worth it, I promise.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow! 

That was a very interesting read, Cassy. Thanks for sharing with us. ^_^

~ Shinn


----------



## Nillani (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## stabmysanity11 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, guys XD


----------

